

Ask HN: Can I use Patreon to sustain a blog - AlexeyBrin

Hi,<p>I was wondering if it is feasible to use Patreon to sustain a programming blog (as an alternative to ads) ? If yes, what is the best strategy to let patron pay per article or per month ?
======
minimaxir
You can easily use a Patreon to sustain a blog (I've been doing research into
it myself).

 _But_ typically Patreon is used more for subsidizing professions/activities
with artistic merits and less income. It would be a tough sell as a programmer
to justify taking money this way.

